# Living with less



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I want that sleek clean kitchen, I am almost there. I want to be able to have counter space, and wipe it down easily and completely. I had been purging for a move, and now that I have arrived in my new space, I have seen so much more that I don't really need. 
Out went the toaster oven, un hung spice rack, and a few decorations. I wish I could ditch the microwave, but that will take some convincing my other half. 

I spent some time today getting rid of mugs and seldom used glasses. I gained extra cabinet space, a surprising amount, and now more of that counter can be cleared. 

Are there things you leave out on the counter that get used everyday? (My mixer is getting too heavy for me to move in and out of a cabinet anymore, so I guess I will just have to live with it)


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Definitely the coffee maker!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

My goal is to only have the toaster, coffee maker and mixer on my counter. I'm not there yet, but I am making progress. The problem is I live in a vacuum. If there is a clean, empty space, anywhere in this house, either my hubby or sons will put something in it.

I know I'm fighting a losing battle, but when they go away for the weekend, I just sit and look at my clean house. I just enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Our soon to be new house will have cabinet space for the microwave so that it doesn&#8217;t have to be on a counter. The coffee maker and hot water thing will be together in a corner. We will not have a stove, will have portable induction burners which will be put away when not in use. The dish drainer will be under the sink when not in use. This is going to help keep my counters clean. 

I have a hand held mixer which fits neatly in a cabinet, so that won&#8217;t be on the counter.

My real problem will still be the toaster. DH loves his toast. I love cleaning up the crumbs :grump: The toaster is going to have a room of its own and be put away.


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm currently procrastinating on cleaning up my kitchen...

I love that my microwave is on the wall. The only things that are meant to be out in my kitchen are the tea kettle on the stove, the coffee maker, and a nice ceramic container with labels, spatula, etc. More stuff is usually on the counter though -- toaster (even though it has a home), mixer, pot holders, cooling racks for cookies. 

One part of the counter is right by the front door and becomes a catch-all for my husband's things, so I know what you mean about that frustration. I clean it off every few weeks and enjoy it for a few hours.

It's much easier for me to get rid of stuff in other areas of the house. I basically collect small kitchen appliances.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Oh those small appliances...I had an obsession, I even wanted an appliance island at one point, somewhere for them all to be plugged into and easily available. 
I also had crock pots in various sizes, now I am down to 2, a small and a big one. I could let them go too, but they are great when we go out for the day.
If it plugged into the wall, I probably wanted it. 
Now I am pretty happy with good knives, and a nice heavy pot.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Just looked at the counter coffee maker, microwave, and tea pot. I'm single so the microwave gets some use..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For your husband&#8217;s things that he dumps on the counter- is there room to put in a little shelf?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hae been deep cleaning/purging kitchen. Feels good.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You go girl!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Deep cleaning/purging kitchen is done. So much more spacious. Going to sell my KA mixer. Don't use it much.


----------

